# John Deere 265lawn tractor no start



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

Not getting 12 volts to start side of solenoid.If I run a jumper from +side of battery it turns over great.How do I prove it is the switch or something else?
Thank you


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

4-post, or 3-post, solenoid?


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> 4-post, or 3-post, solenoid?


3


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

telephoneman said:


> 3


With a VOM set to 12VDC...
1) Check battery voltage across the terminals
2) Check voltage at the lead coming from the battery going into the solenoid
3) Check Voltage coming INTO the switch from the battery with a 14ga wire (It will be the wire lead with the fuse)
4) Check the Voltage coming OUT of the switch and going to the solenoid (14ga) with the key in the spring loaded start swtich.

3-post solenoids ground through the mounting legs. Any safety switches in the start circuit are wired into that 14ga wire that runs down to the start solenoid from the key

4-post solenoids ground through the 4th post and all the safety switches are wire in that circuit


----------



## telephoneman (Oct 1, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> With a VOM set to 12VDC...
> 1) Check battery voltage across the terminals
> 2) Check voltage at the lead coming from the battery going into the solenoid
> 3) Check Voltage coming INTO the switch from the battery with a 14ga wire (It will be the wire lead with the fuse)
> ...


Thank you,I will check today.


----------

